
Researchers discover there are not one – but four species of giraffe - AstroJetson
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/sep/08/researchers-discover-there-are-not-one-but-four-species-of-giraffe
======
AstroJetson
A slightly different article on The Verge
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/8/12839892/giraffe-species-
no...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/8/12839892/giraffe-species-northern-
southern-reticulated-masai-genetic-analysis)

